# Best place to look for a gently used quad



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm already looking towards deer season and ice fishing , so i was looking for a gently used 4 wheeler. Something 4wd, no bigger than a 500cc and racks in the front and back preferabley with a ball hitch. It doesnt have to be pretty, just mechanically sound. Under the 2k price zone.

Any idea's of where to start looking ( i've been all over craigslist)


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a buddy that is trying sell his older Polaris, since he bought this badass Arctic Cat, all camo'd out and ready for the ice... :evilsmile


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I have a buddy that is trying sell his older Polaris, since he bought this badass Arctic Cat, all camo'd out and ready for the ice... :evilsmile


 
Ok...tell me more


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Craigslist!


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

harpo1 said:


> Craigslist!


 
As the original says "been all over craigslist". Most are sold in my price range...the others dont respond. May have to skim the grocery budget and go new:lol:


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

It took me a bit to find it, but Crankyape.com is possibly the best place to find good deals on used quads and ATV's. Finding what you're looking for, in the price range you listed, is a tad on the optimistic side...


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

broom_jm said:


> It took me a bit to find it, but Crankyape.com is possibly the best place to find good deals on used quads and ATV's. Finding what you're looking for, in the price range you listed, is a tad on the optimistic side...


Thanks for the site. I put a bid in already. If it doesnt work out, i'll go up in price until i find what i need


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

offshoretroller said:


> Thanks for the site. I put a bid in already. If it doesnt work out, i'll go up in price until i find what i need


That's cool...I hope you get a good deal on what you wanted. Which one did you bid on? 

My dad recently bought one, that needed the motor rebuilt, for $600. He spent another $300 on it and we now have a Honda Foreman in pretty nice shape, for $900.


----------

